
James Dyson scraps plans to build electric car - coffeeyesplease
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/oct/10/james-dyson-scraps-plans-to-build-electric-car
======
ngcc_hk
Enjoy his things. As said, never like vacuum the house, unless it is dyson. It
is true. Addictive actually.

Luckily he escaped. Do not want to be addictive to driving. Can’t do
programming ba.

